

Lightning Fast Xcode Documentation Searches - johnwm
http://iosdevelopertips.com/?p=13092
Quick tips to speed up Xcode searches for help.
======
manmal
I just use Dash
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash/id458034879?ls=1&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash/id458034879?ls=1&mt=12)),
which by the way has become my most important tool. I use it a thousand times
every day and it makes me so much more productive - no more Googling! Combined
with a fast harddisk, a query never takes longer than a second to complete,
for basically every language/framework I develop in (iOS, Android, Ruby,
Rails, Ember.js, jQuery, CSS, HTML).

Now that I read it, I sound like an ad, but it's really that good :)

~~~
craigching
Seconded, love Dash! I used it for iOS exclusively until I found it it
actually supports other languages and environments, like Clojure! Excellent
tool!

~~~
manmal
Really great feature I recently found out about: type e.g. "android:" to only
show Android docs. That's superuseful for people like me who rapidly switch
between languages (e.g. jquery -> ember -> jquery -> css ->...).

------
thealistra
<https://github.com/beelsebob/Stash> free alternative to Dash, prolly even
faster with the search

